# Looking for Country Home.......Where to Go?



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Been lurking around this forum for a few weeks now and seem to be a lot of like minded folks. I am looking for advice.

Here is what I want:

Home with a little acreage (maybe 4-10 ac) doesnt matter what size just want to be able to have a garden and maybe some chickens.....

Family of 5 (Wife, 3 daughters 9,11 & 12) so 3 or 4 bedroom
Doesnt have to be fancy but livable while we fix it up! 

Not sure which area (that's where I need the help) My wife and I are from the southeast TN,GA,AL tri-state area but have been looking at everything from Maine to Missouri to TN. 

Here is our situation:

I am a Certified Surgical Technologist which means I need to be near a hospital. Not only a hospital, but a hospital that offers surgery. Because I work in surgery my position usually requires that I am on-call and have a response time of less than 30 minutes. (You can see where this narrows the "country home" search.

Our credit is less than perfect (I think 625 FICO) so Owner Finance would be great. 
We will have about $5000 to put down when we are ready to move.

We are currently in Kodiak, Alaska. Moved here 3 yrs ago to try something different. Beautiful Island!! Love my job. Pay is awesome! - Cost of living is horrible......we currently pay $1500 per month for a 2 BR apartment!


I am telling all of this in case someone knows of a home that needs the love of a good family and also to ask opinions about areas to look in.

Thanks for any help!


Kevin


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

What is most important is deciding what State and what area you will consider. Then, try to get a referral to a good Real Estate Agent. If you want Seller Financing, you just tell the Agent to look for only properties that offer it, also do some traveling there to insure you like the community/area before much time is spent. You should share your criteria with the Agent, and that should insure you are only sent Listings to consider which fit your criteria (including Seller financing). If you can find an Agent who is already homesteading, you will benefit from all that knowledge to help screen those properties. 

Since I am a Managing Broker in RE, and am into homesteading, I'll tell you how I represent Clients in WA, who are homesteading, or wish to. I go over all their criteria, then take the time to walk every property, including acreage. One was 19 acres and I hiked over all of it (it was a hike due to the topography). I then look at what is growing, so I can advise my Clients about groundwater issues which may or may not be beneficial. Knowing all the challenges that are faced with wetlands here, I insure my Clients are well informed, so they make educated offers. That 19 acre property offered an incredible site for Blueberry Bushes. Since I am a gardener and into Permaculture, I evaluated the property for that. I told them the best spot for the Orchard, their Blueberry site, their Garden Site, and gave them all kinds of plants as my thank gift after the Closing. In addition to all the aforementioned, I pointed out the "pitfalls" of that particular property, considered that by most, but these Clients wanted most of the trees to stay, the creek and wildlife, was considered a real bonus to them (both naturalists and he a professional photographer). Out of 19 acres, there were 6 good usable acres for homesteading pursuits. Oh, there is also $100,000 worth of marketable trees on that property, which they have no intention of ever logging... 

Another word about consulting with and retaining a good Agent, who homesteads... If there isn't a property on the market for sale, you will be surprised how fast one can find a property that isn't curently listed that fits your criteria. I have done that a number of times!

If you consider what I have read to fit within what you would consider, why not post a thread and ask for a homesteading Agent in the area you choose!


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I think having an agent helping us look would be great.

As far as choosing an area.....kind of a "catch 22"...
I need to find an area with job but I dont want to find a job without affordable land.
I am lucky in the fact that I am pretty marketable and jobs for Surgical Techs are plentiful. Along with my experience, certifications and references (the hospital and surgeons I work with now do not want me to leave and have even offered retention bonus) I should not have a problem finding a job near the land/home.....if hospitals are in the area.
I am trying to narrow it down though.

My wife says "no more mounds of snow and long hard winters!"


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Kevo said:


> Thank you for the advice. I think having an agent helping us look would be great.
> 
> *Your welcome!*
> 
> ...


I have to admit, after living in snow states for 7 years, I wanted to move back to the milder weather of the Pacific Northwest. I don't blame your wife one bit! There are so many beautiful areas in our Country... I hope you find everything you are hoping for in a property you will turn into your own homestead!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Try Corbin Kentucky. Baptist Regional Medical Center is the name of the hospital here. We moved here from Iowa and really love the change of seasons here. Mild winters but the summers are a tad hot and humid because of the tree population. Good area we have resided here over 10 years now. My how time flies. Plenty of real estate.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

What is her definition of long hard winter? We have a 6 acres place for sale in east-central Wisconsin. Set up for homesteading in every sense, but we can't do owner financing. Big hospitals at 20, 30, and 45 minutes.

Surely there are places out there that give mortgage loans on iffy credit?


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Carellama - thanks, it does look like a nice area. Lots of job openings for me and close to our family (Chattanooga.) Didn't see alot of land/homes for sale but will keep researching.

lonelyfarmgirl - The great thing about Kodiak is unlike the rest of Alaska, the weather here is pretty moderate (most years) in other words it doesn't have a wide range. This year was pretty rough....record snowfall....long periods below freezing. I guess the hardest part is the summers do not start until May/June and then you are lucky to see 60 degrees once in awhile.
Where is your place? What are the particulars?

I think we could get financing, our credit score is low mainly because we tore up our credit cards about 6 years ago and haven't had an account since. No car payment, no credit card debt, nothing..... only debt is about $9000 in student loans we are chipping away at.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Kevo, we are in east central wisconsin. In a normal winter, we get snow around the second week of december and last snow melts off in late march or early april. This year was weird, we had almost no snow. Here is the link to the previous thread I posted. The list price is 249,900. We have a shop here, and the business is for sale as well, but that means the inventory and customers. The shop _building_ is included in the price no matter what as it is part of the primary property.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/re...tion-our-farm-auto-shop-business-sale-wi.html

If you want photos, let me know.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Kevo, We are also homestead shopping with similar needs. (DH is in school for EMS, shooting for ER or Triage RN by way of EMT/Paramedic path) but we are a lot more picky in our climate. Oregon (nw) was our old ideal, but area of the type of land we want is a pretty narrow strip between Eugene, Corvallis, Salem and Portland. 

We came to Arizona for an extended family emergency and are staying for his schooling-- We have a great hospital chain (Banner.) There are several rural agricultural areas within 30 minutes of most of the hospital locations (There's like 4 Banner hospitals I think? and a couple other companies.) Cost of living is much lower than you are use to. Lots of property if you know where to look, lots of urban farming. Lots of city amenities.

On the upside, there is no such thing as winter as you know it. Gardening is something you do between september thru may and traditional summer months are limited to "porch gardens"--- the sun and heat will scorch your plants. If you want to bid farewell to winter forever, it might be worth considering, (I know there are Banner hospitals in AK, you might already work in one and how sweet would a transfer be?)

Summer is rough though. My power bill doubles (or more!) for AC and I keep it at 82. I'm always hearing "Oh, but it's a dry heat!" Horsefeathers! 112 is ungodly!

Desert scenery is also not for us, but you know-- some people really love it here, and you might be one of them. 

If you can batten down in an energy efficient home at a nice low temp for summer, and you don't mind april in the 90s, it ain't bad. A well is a must have.... without water there is no oasis and that's what one needs here. 
I pay 800 a month for a 4 bedroom (non energy efficient) 10 year old doublewide on 10 acres with an in ground pool about 50 minutes from downtown Phoenix (and at least 4 diff full service hospitals between here and there), Fabulous developed yard with shade, grapes, and no livestock limitations. (We had peach and plum trees but they died when the landlord let the drip system break) My lease was a "we have to fill this fast" deal, so my price is good even for my neighborhood, but for what you pay now, I know you'd get something really nice even closer in to the city. The schools on the outskirts can be pretty good, public schools have to compete with the free tuition charter schools. 
If you want to give "no winter forever" a try I'm happy to find the answers to any questions. We've had a bad housing crash here, so property is relatively cheap to buy or rent. You might want to think about moving here for a year and renting to find out if it's for you. 

On the other hand we have our eyes on Springfield, MO.
Mercy and Cox look like pretty decent hospitals to work for, land is cheap, and we miss trees and rain. Desperately. 
Between you, me and the fencepost, if he's offered a decent position anywhere in the rural areas of the state we'd consider that too... as the mercury rises I become a lot less picky.


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Dusky, Thanks for the offer to help with info....

The SW is definitely not for us though. My wife really wants to end up "near (within 8 hr or less drive) her folks in Chattanooga."
I can't seem to decide what to do and my hospital has been offering me a lot of incentive to hang around longer so I think that is what we are gonna do.

I figure we spend the next year increasing our credit score and try to save some down payment money....then when the right place comes along we can just go get it.

But, I have to admit Missouri is looking better and better.

I have been looking at 8 acres from www.classiccountryland.com and have to admit I have been tempted.... Hospital within 12 miles has 2 positions open for Surgical Tech right now.

Tell your Hubby I said good luck in school. You can't go wrong with medical profession!

Kevin


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Kevo!
We intend to be really picky and end up on the "perfect" property, so we're planning on making the cross country move when he qualifies for a job and renting as long as it takes to buy. 
It's very tempting to just pick up and go when he finishes the EMT B this next month, but we really should stay at least until he has the paramedic since we have residency established here. 

Entry level medical can be rough here because a lot come for school and stay for the weather. I think he's going to apply for every opening here and there and if he's offered something for there we'll sell off some assets to pay for the relocation. 
He's working, but not in the medical field, and not for much salary either, so that job wouldn't be any big loss, and the family business is already settled.


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

Kevin - I moved to Cookeville, TN from Ohio a couple years ago to go to school. There is a hospital here and it's not that big of a town. Plenty of rural area around, and close to Chattanooga. I have no idea if the hospital would have what you are needing, but perhaps it's an option? I definitely can relate to your wife, can't wait until I'm done here so I can get closer to home and my family!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Go to page 2 and check out ad by Copperhead( 6 acres in WV)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Waiting Falcon has a really nice place for a fantastic price in Humansville MO. Near a great hosptial in Bolivar. Just a thought...


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Pony - Yea, I have pulled up her listing and looked at it more than any other one on here! It just looks like "Home" to me. Unfortunately we are not quite ready for the move.....may be a few months to a year. Not to mention I am working on our credit and want be able to get conventional mortgage for probably 6 months......Thanks for looking out though. Missouri is looking better and better all the time.


Kevin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Kevo said:


> Pony - Yea, I have pulled up her listing and looked at it more than any other one on here! It just looks like "Home" to me. Unfortunately we are not quite ready for the move.....may be a few months to a year. Not to mention I am working on our credit and want be able to get conventional mortgage for probably 6 months......Thanks for looking out though. Missouri is looking better and better all the time.
> 
> Kevin


We love it here, and the Ozarks are just ... wonderful.

God bless you as you plan and dream and move ahead.


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Let me ask a few questions of you folks from Missouri....

What are the schools like (I realize that is a hard question because I am sure they vary from town to town and school district to school district....)

Also, we are thinking of maybe going to Kansas City or St Louis for a few months while we look at the state.....I can get a contract position for 13 weeks in either of these towns that will include Good Pay and Free Housing....then on days off and afternoons we could drive around looking at state to see if we can find our "Home".

What do you think of that idea and which would you prefer to spend 13 weeks in?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Kevo said:


> What do you think of that idea and which would you prefer to spend 13 weeks in?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


I've been to St Louis and I've been to KC.

St Louis, hands down.

Come check out the Ozarks. When you get to the area, contact me. We'll give you the cook's tour.


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Pony! We will.


----------



## Uddermost Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Kevin, I just posted my urban homestead for sale in Raleigh NC in this discussion group. It is the best of both worlds -- a farm in the city. It is less than 2 miles from WakeMed Hospital where I worked for 20 years as a cardiothoracic surgical ICU nurse. They are a great employer. The Research Triangle area of NC has lots of surgical centers including Duke and UNC Hospitals. I have lived here all my life and can recommend the location. Winters are mild here and NC is called the vacation variety land since we have mountains on one end and the beach on the other. We would not be able to do owner financing as we need the equity in our home to purchase our rural homestead. NC is an agricultural state and there is alot of grassroot support in this area for homesteading as well. Visit the Triangle Area Gardeners and Homesteaders meet-up group at Triangle Area Gardeners and Homesteaders (Wake Forest, NC) - Meetup for an idea of what is available. Happy home hunting!
Amelia


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Uddermost Farm said:


> Kevin, I just posted my urban homestead for sale in Raleigh NC in this discussion group. It is the best of both worlds -- a farm in the city. It is less than 2 miles from WakeMed Hospital where I worked for 20 years as a cardiothoracic surgical ICU nurse.
> Amelia



Thanks Amelia,

Yea, NC is nice. I scrubbed for a year in the CVOR at Mission Hospital in Asheville. We are so confused right now....really just don't know where we want to end up! 
I am 41...wife is 32...we have 3 daughters - 13, 11 & 10. We have been discussing what our goals are....You know, "Where do we want to be in 10 yrs?" kind of thing. It is really hard to decide but we know we need to put down some "roots" and get started somewhere.

Kevin


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Kevo said:


> Let me ask a few questions of you folks from Missouri....
> 
> What are the schools like (I realize that is a hard question because I am sure they vary from town to town and school district to school district....)
> 
> ...


If you plan on your kids attending school during the stay, forget St Louis city. The city schools are joke, many bus their kids to surrounding accredited schools. Stay away from North county unless of course you enjoy watching your things wander off. West county and anything on the west side of the Missouri river offer up the best safe areas for a 13 week stay. If you do decide on St Louis be sure to check out Blues City Deli, they make some good sandwiches and have blues bands playing several times a week. The further you can get from HWY 270 the more time you will have to spend seeing this beautiful state. That HWY is a parking lot during rush hour and just a nightmare to use due to all the crazies that are in a hurry.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Kevo said:


> We have been discussing what our goals are....
> Kevin


Okay, it's early, I've not had coffee, and I read this: "We have been discussing what our GOATS are..."

You do, of course, intend to have goats, do you not? :clap:

LOL!

Re: Schools
I did not think you meant to be in a city proper, so I didn't mention anything about schools. Rural districts vary across the state (I assume this to be true anywhere...?) 

Are you considering public, private, parochial, home schooling?


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes Pony....One of our Goals is Goats! haha


As far as schools go... we would probably do the 13 week contract during summer so school would not be an issue. When we find our permanent home the girls will be in public school.

Kevin


----------

